# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Хари Шаури прабху >  Динозавры-финазавры.

## Викторов Олег Николаевич

Харе Кришна прабху!В книге Трансцендентный Дневник ,Хари Шаури,есть строки где Прабхупада говорит Какие такие "динозавры0финозавры?не было ни каких динозавров"чем оставил своих учеников в замешательстве.Не могли бы Вы прояснить этот вопрос.Как вообще ведическая культура обьясняет наличие динозавров в прошлом,или ни как?

----------


## Хари Шаури дас

Ответ Е.М. Хари Шаури Прабху:
The materials scientists claimed that there was an era in the past when the
Earth was populated only by gigantic animals that they have named as
dinosaurs. Vedic literature disputes this claim which is based on
speculation and is used to support the false theory of evolution.

It may be that there are or were large animals but at no time has the Earth
been devoid of civilised human society [some people say that even nowadays
there are some gigantic creatures living in remote parts of the world such
as the jungles of Africa]. Civilised human beings have always existed on
this planet and in the universe.

Drutakarma prabhu has documented in his book 'Forbidden Archaeology'
evidence of modern man stretching back for hundreds of millions of years but
this evidence has been deliberately ignored by the evolutionary theory
practitioners. Therefore Srila Prabhupada was dismissive of their claims
about an age of dinosaurs.

Перевод на русский язык:
Ученные-материалисты утверждают что в прошлом существовала эра когда наша планета была населена исключительно гигантскими животными которых они называют диназаврами. Ведическая литература оспаривает данное утверждение которое основывается исключительно на измышлениях и используется для поддержки лженаучной теории эволюции.
Вполне возможно что действительно существуют сейчас или существовали в прошлом гигантские животные, но никогда не было так чтобы на Земле не жили цивилизованные люди (некоторые утверждают что и сейчас в укромных местах нашей планеты например в джунглях Африки обитают гигантские существа). Цивилизованные человеческие существа всегда жили на этой планете и во вселенной.
Друтакарма прабху в своей книге под названием  «Запрещенная Археология» на основе археологических находок доказал существование современного человека на протяжении сотен миллионов лет в прошлом но его доказательства были проигнорированы большей частью научного сообщества приверженцев теории эволюции. Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада относился скептически к их утверждениям об эре динозавров.

Ваш смиренный слуга,
Хари Шаури дас.

----------

